# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Medische fouten

## soulsister

Hoi,
Ik ben nu bijna een jaar geleden, in de zomervakantie, voor het eerst geopereerd aan mijn duim. Ik had snapping thumbs, dan kun je je duimen soms niet buigen en knakken ze heel erg, en ik had er ook al een keer injecties in gehad. Dat hielp niet en ik bleef ermee zitten. Toen werd een operatie voorgesteld. Ik stemde daarmee in. Maar ik had op het internet wel gelezen dat bij de duim een groot zenuwstelsel zat, dus ik vroeg daarna. Maar dat werd weggewuift, zo van: nou dat gebeurd echt niet. Nou, dus wel. Ik werd door iemand geopereerd die nog niet eens een echte dokter was. En ik voelde die avond van de operatie gelijk al dat ik de helft van mijn duim niet meer voelde. Ik dacht dat dat kwam door het strakke verband. Maar nu een jaar later heb ik nog steeds geen gevoel. Een plastische chirurg heeft nog een hersteloperatie gedaan waarbij hij een buisje om mijn zenuw heeft gedaan, die overigens helemaal doorgesneden was, maar zonder succes. Die plastische chirurg zei ook dat nog nooit in zijn leven, in een maand later ging hij met pensioen, een zenuw doorgesneden had. Mijn gevoel moest na een half jaar tot een jaar weer terugkomen. De laatste controle afspraak had ik nog steeds geen gevoel en hij zei dat het nu hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook niet meer terugkomt. En het ergste is ook nog dat én ik heb nog steeds snappingthumbs én het is mijn rechterduim. Ik speel(de) op hoog niveau tennis, maar ik heb er nog steeds last van. Mijn ouders hebben wel met zo'n ombudsvrouw gepraat, maar daar heb ik verder niet echt veel over gehoord. Mijn vraag is eigenlijk voor hoeverre je zo'n ziekenhuis aansprakelijk kunt stellen en wat dat op zou brengen? Want van die 'dokter' die de eerste operatie heeft gedaan heb ik ook nooit sorry ofzo gehoord. Ik zou het leuk vinden om in contact te komen met mensen die ook zoiets hebben gehad.
xoxo

----------


## Sefi

Op je vraag heb ik geen antwoord.
Wel weet ik dat bijvoorbeeld een chiropractor je misschien zou kunnen helpen met snapping thumbs. Vraag er eens naar bij een chiropractor in je buurt.

----------


## soulsister

> Op je vraag heb ik geen antwoord.
> Wel weet ik dat bijvoorbeeld een chiropractor je misschien zou kunnen helpen met snapping thumbs. Vraag er eens naar bij een chiropractor in je buurt.


dankjewel, maar ik denk niet meer dat ik nog een keer geopereerd wil worden. Ik kan er op zich wel mee leven dat ik snapping thumbs heb, dus ik laat het maar zo. Maar nogmaals bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## Sefi

Een chiropractor opereert niet. 
Hij kan je gewrichten corrigeren waardoor ze (misschien) niet meer 'snappen'. 
Alles gaat van buitenaf en er zijn veel aandoeningen die een chiropractor kan verhelpen en dit lijkt me ook wel zoiets.

----------


## soulsister

Okee, ik zal wel eens wat op het internet rond kijken of dat ook een mogelijkheid is. Want dat zou echt fijn zijn! Heel erg bedankt!

----------


## Sefi

Graag gedaan en ik hoop dat je er wat mee kunt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Soulsister,

Ik heb bij een andere vraag over operatie mislukt ook gereageerd over letselschade en ombudsman zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11951
Ik hoop dat je wat kunt met de tip van Sefi over chiropractors!
Sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

